# Precaution while buying dog matress



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey All, 
I will like to know what are the precautions should be taken while purchasing dog mattress? i am thinking of buying one


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I just read a book by Ted Kerasote, 'Pukka's Promise, the quest for longer lived dogs' he did a lot of research on a number of health issues, he cautioned people to not buy fire retardant material that comes in most dog beds as the fire retardant is toxic. Do you have a puppy or adult dog?


----------



## Jenne (Mar 13, 2013)

If your dog doesn't smoke in bed, then the fire retardant material probably isn't all that important.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Jenne said:


> If your dog doesn't smoke in bed, then the fire retardant material probably isn't all that important.


It's certainly a habit you can train them out of. 

To answer honestly, I bought a non-fire retardant LL Bean Humongous dog bed years ago. It has a canvas cover that zips off to be washed and the bed part is made of a material that is waterproof and never smells, but I can disinfect it if I need to. It doesn't make squinchy noises either. That was a big issue for us when we bought it. HTH

We've had that bed for 14 years...through two dogs. Luckily, we have not had "bed destroyers".


----------



## robinfarr (Dec 12, 2012)

GSD2 said:


> I just read a book by Ted Kerasote, 'Pukka's Promise, the quest for longer lived dogs' he did a lot of research on a number of health issues, he cautioned people to not buy fire retardant material that comes in most dog beds as the fire retardant is toxic. Do you have a puppy or adult dog?


Thanks for your advice !!!!!! I have a German shepard puppy


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a "destroyer of fabric" and just bought the kurunda cot and, so far, and liking it a LOT plus I can take it outside and hose it off. Not cheap but over time, if he does not destroy it, it will save me money and won't cost the vet bills for ingested stuffing.....

ah, I see India. I don't know if anything like this over there but it is a nice design I could see similar could be made with some creativity

http://kuranda.com/


----------

